# Getting wisteria to grow



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

After I did a small rescape last month and trimmed back my wisteria, I've noticed that it isn't getting as tall as it was before. It seems to be getting more bushy instead of getting taller. My tank is a 20 gallon long with 3.5 wpg of 6700k CFL, weekly doses of API Leaf Zone, and daily doses of API CO2 Booster. Any suggestions on how to encourage some vertical growth?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I notice after trimming mine it tends to branch out more but will eventually get tall as well. Have you tried using dry fertilizers? I use these and it grows like the weed it is


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've never used dry ferts. What do you recommend?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I reccomend ordering from green leaf aquariums, found here. Aquarium Plant Fertilizer | Green Leaf Aquariums

I got the fertilizer pack, and also iron chelate. Have you also considered doing any type of actual co2? a diy system would be great on a 20 gallon. I reccomend this recipe for the mixture, the setup is easy and inexpensive

Aquatic Eden: DIY CO2 Recipe: Duration vs. Intensity - Aquascaping Aquarium Blog


----------



## Redtail84 (Jan 23, 2012)

I plan set up a DIY system once I finish this bottle of CO2 Booster. I'll have to look into those dry ferts. Also would it it help to out some root tabs under the Amazon Sword I have in the tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It is just the nature of the plant. Ferts will not matter. Most people want things to bush up and give the plant a fuller appearance.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> It is just the nature of the plant. Ferts will not matter. Most people want things to bush up and give the plant a fuller appearance.


+1


Also with 3.5w/g I think the plants would grow more bushy then tall and skinny reaching for the light.

my .02


----------

